# Land O' Lakes Kid Milk Replacer- NH - NEED To Find!



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 15, 2011)

Need help from the NH farms here, Where can I get the bucket of LOL milk replacer for goat kids. The woman we got our starter herd from(out of Marlborough, NH) had a bucket of it that she gave us for feeding Pup... but she diidn't say where she got it... and I no longer have her number! I NEED to find this brand, and won't have time to order it direct from the company. We pick up HighNote & potentially 1-2 doelings on Saturday, so we may have upwards of 4 kids(including Olivia) that will require bottle feeding, and we are NOT going to get what TSC carries in the blue bag... it had MITES!!!!   

 NASTY!!!


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 15, 2011)

We have a small farm store here in VA that sells it in the big buckets. Its the LOL milk replacer.
If you want I can PM you there names and number if you would like to order it. Let me know


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 15, 2011)

, but VA would be too far for us to go to or order through. We need a place in NH...  I appreciate the thought though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 15, 2011)

Do you have small family owned feed stores around you? I can only find Land O Lakes at the small feed stores in the area.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 15, 2011)

This is what I am trying to find out, In my immediate area, there aren't any... but I am willing to drive a bit out of the way on the way back from getting the kid/kids on Saturday, if I have to. I am hoping Becky, Sarah, or someone else in NH sees this and can tell me where I can get it...


----------



## PattySh (Jun 15, 2011)

Our kids did much better on whole milk from the grocery store than LOL and I don't think it was any more expensive.  Two years ago when we used LOL it was almost $90  a bucket around here. We found  it at only one store a hour away and had to order more before we ran out, because it was expensive not too many people around here used it so they only stocked a pail or 2.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Jun 15, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> Our kids did much better on whole milk from the grocery store than LOL and I don't think it was any more expensive.  Two years ago when we used LOL it was almost $90  a bucket around here. We found  it at only one store a hour away and had to order more before we ran out, because it was expensive not too many people around here used it so they only stocked a pail or 2.


What Pattysh said...You'll be better off going with whole cow's milk anyway...MUCH cheaper, easy to find, and when you run out, you drive down the road to your store/supermarket/whatever place that has milk. Or even better if you could find someone to provide you with goat milk, that would be ideal, but more expensive than the cows milk...
I've never been impressed with the milk-replacer. I noticed they rarely scoured on whole cow's milk either. (never say never, BUT this is just my experience with raising at least 15 kids on it. Only had 1 got scours, and it wasn't that bad. The replacer they had gross poop pretty much the whole time feeding)


----------



## PattySh (Jun 15, 2011)

Our two little bucks raised on whole milk this year never even had loose stools or any stomach upsets. The kids we raised 2 yrs ago on LOL replacer had constant loose stools and upset tummies (bloating), one getting so sick we had to tube feed  her with baking soda added to her feed for several weeks. I won't use replacer again.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 15, 2011)

I know cow's milk is cheaper, but we would prefer feeding the formula.

If there is a finicky kid, you can mix the formula a little "thicker" and they will suck it down... can't really do that with milk.
When we bottle fed Pup last year, he was on the milk replacer and didn't scour at all.
Perhaps people who have had kids scour on it, have certain minerals in excess in their water.. or perhaps they use water softener treatment?  I know *we* end up "scouring" if we drink my grandfather's tap water(he uses water softening salts).... just a thought.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Jun 16, 2011)

If I remember right, it is because of the sugar content in the replacer is high? 
I think enough people could say they have issues with it, can pretty much rule out the water issue out of the question. Maybe your goat just had a tougher stomach than most. 
Honestly, best bet would be goat's milk if you think replacer is better than cows milk. It's not cheap, but it's better for them.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 16, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> I know cow's milk is cheaper, but we would prefer feeding the formula.
> 
> If there is a finicky kid, you can mix the formula a little "thicker" and they will suck it down... can't really do that with milk.
> When we bottle fed Pup last year, he was on the milk replacer and didn't scour at all.
> Perhaps people who have had kids scour on it, have certain minerals in excess in their water.. or perhaps they use water softener treatment?  I know *we* end up "scouring" if we drink my grandfather's tap water(he uses water softening salts).... just a thought.


You can substitute some evaporated milk and buttermilk, and/or honey for whole cows milk to add more calories.  That's what I have done in the past for a kid that didn't eat the best. 

With that said, I love Land O' Lakes kid replacer, and have used it several times. I haven't had to buy any in 3 or 4 years, but the last time I figured it out, it was cheaper than cow milk.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 16, 2011)

I've never had a kid or lamb or calf do poorly on replacer.  A whole industry cannot be based on crap, and it is a personal pet peeve of mine when people swear milk replacer is the devil.  And it's much cheaper that whole milk in my area, although milk has dropped down quite a bit to under $4/gal now.  

Find a good quality, all-milk (NOT soy based) replacer. Mix it the same EVERY time or you will get upsets.  Don't mix it thicker, that's asking for trouble.  LOL is fine but look around for other feed stores and read labels on what they have.  When you find one you like, buy enough to raise the goats on it since it's a pain to rush around trying to find more.  If you are having a hard time getting it by Saturday (or whenever you pick up your goats), ask the sellers to give you a few days worth of whatever the goats are eating so you can slowly transition them over.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Jun 16, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I've never had a kid or lamb or calf do poorly on replacer.  A whole industry cannot be based on crap, and it is a personal pet peeve of mine when people swear milk replacer is the devil.  And it's much cheaper that whole milk in my area, although milk has dropped down quite a bit to under $4/gal now.


Sorry, I'm saying it from personal experience - while on replacer, my kids more times than not had gross poops/upset stomachs, and no problems on cow/goat milk  Not trying to argue, just going by what I've dealt with. I've tried different types of replacers, and still had issues. Around here, it is more expensive to get replacer than it is whole cows/goats milk.
To each their own. 

Jaqueline: did you try the blue seal up in Ossipee?


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 16, 2011)

.


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 16, 2011)

Why not go to the farmer market or healthy nutrition stores and buy goat milk? You can get it un pastorized. Or evn better get some milk straight from a dairy cow. Its not expensive at all. Just go to a local farm during the evening and ask for some they will give it.


----------



## willowbreezefarm (Jun 16, 2011)

I bought from hoeggers some real goat colostroum and we mix it with milk straight out if th cow after milking. Works great!


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 16, 2011)

Land O Lakes milk replacer is a Purina product.  You should be able to get it at any Purina Dealer or feed store that carries lots of Purina products.

TSC does not carry it, but it does carry other milk replacer brands.

(I did not read all the replies, so I am sorry if I am repeating what others may have posted.)


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 16, 2011)

Okay, before this turns into an ugly battle of which way is the better way...
I know y'all are just trying to be helpful out of your own individual experiences, but I stated which way we prefer, and started this thread looking for WHERE to find L.O.L. kid milk replacer.



Thank you Redtailgal! I will call that number and hope that they can help me locate it relatively close by.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 16, 2011)

OH *SUH-WEEET*!!!!     
My Father is the most ROCKIN' AWESOMEST Dad *EVER!!!!* He just called a place down near where we are getting the kid/kids, and they HAVE Land O' Lakes kid Milk Replacer.... even though it isn't mentioned on their website.     

The place, for those who might read this and are looking for where to find this particular brand also, is The Cheshire Horse! in Swanzey, NH!!

ETA: OH!! I forgot to mention the best part!! They are having a deal right now, where if you bring in and empty container(bag or bucket) from a non Purina feed, they will give you $5 off any comparable Purina product... we will be bringing our empty Save-a-Kid bag(the one that had the grain mites) & potentially a couple Dumor goat feed bags!


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 16, 2011)

L.O.L. bought Purina in 2001.

Wanted to add that you can always have your local Purina Feed Store order it for you if they do not always carry it.  Usually they get deliveries once a week.  

We always keep enough milk replacer for a couple of days in freezer bags (still in the powder form) in the freezer, along with powdered colostrum, for emergencies since our closest store that carries it is 55 minutes away.

Glad you found it.


----------

